# You're the Sixers' new GM - What would you do?



## highlite15 (Dec 24, 2007)

The Sixers will likely be the only team with enough cap space to be a major player for a big time free agent next summer. Why? 22 NBA teams are either over or within $4 million of the luxury tax threshold. So what, right? You gotta pay to win in pro sports, right? Yes, but the trend of late has owners being more frugal and pulling back the reigns on NBA GMs' spending sprees. *Full story...*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sign Arenas and see what he can do.


----------



## highlite15 (Dec 24, 2007)

Really? You want Arenas? What is the difference between having him and having A.I.? I say spend the money on a big (Brand) or save it, draft best available (Beasley, Gordon, Rose) stink one more year and go after one of the best perimeter players (Kobe, Bron) in 09 as well as get another top draft pick. We should be straight then.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Trade away and wait out big contracts on the team. Be a lottery team for a couple of years and hopefully draft four solid players. Sign Big names when the youngsters are ready for the big challenge and start winning. Kobe does sound like a good one, I doubt that he will wait for development though. He's made it clear that he wants to win now. If the Sixers can put together a great young team, LeBron can take it over if he decide to get out of Cleveland once he can opt out.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Trade away and wait out big contracts on the team. Be a lottery team for a couple of years and hopefully draft four solid players. Sign Big names when the youngsters are ready for the big challenge and start winning. Kobe does sound like a good one, I doubt that he will wait for development though. He's made it clear that he wants to win now. If the Sixers can put together a great young team, LeBron can take it over if he decide to get out of Cleveland once he can opt out.


No way. The big contracts on this team are pretty long.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, according to this, the Sixers have some good cap room this offseason. 
At the year where LeBron can opt out which is the summer of 2011, the 76ers has nobody on the contract at this point. It does look like this team's financial structure is built for LeBron to take over at this point.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, according to this, the Sixers have some good cap room this offseason.
> At the year where LeBron can opt out which is the summer of 2011, the 76ers has nobody on the contract at this point. It does look like this team's financial structure is built for LeBron to take over at this point.


Not a great idea. I doubt Lebron would consider a team that wasn't at least a playoff contender, and its hard to do that while keeping enough cap room for a max contract.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Trade Dalembert and Willie Green for Kwame Brown, Chris Mihm and Sasha Vujacic


----------



## highlite15 (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know if that was a joke or not!?!?! haha Although if we could trade Sammy(why the hell is he getting paid 10M?) and Willie Green (No one in Philly really likes him) that would be a plus.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, first things first, I would address the Iggy situation: if he doesnt re-sign for the original $57 mil contract offered to him, then I'd look to deal him. He may be the future face of the franchise, but I would not want to overpay for him. I'd like to see if the Mavs would be interested in dealing Harris for Iggy and Andre. This deal works financially, and it would help the Mavs out by giving them an explosive wing and a veteran PG who can run the show giving them more options in terms of whether they want to play small or big ball. The Sixers get in Harris a player who is a great one on one defender and who can be their number one scorer since I think by him playing in Dallas behind Terry, Dirk, and Howard, his offensive capabilities havent been allowed to flourish. 

In the draft, I'd pick up a Hibbert since it gives me depth at a critical position plus you have Young and Carney already at the wing spots and you want to give them at least a full year of playing time to see what they can do on the court. In free agency, I would target Jermaine O'Neal to add to the bigs you have already - thus making the team a formidable one on defense. 

Harris/ Williams
Green/ Giricek
Young/Carney
O'Neal/Evans
Dalembert/Hibbert


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Trade Dalembert for Kwame Brown and Mihm.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Trade Dalembert and Willie Green for Kwame Brown, Chris Mihm and Sasha Vujacic


If the Laker front office was willing to pay the money that would be a solid deal.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Only if they could sign and/or draft a good pf and center next year though.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

How about moving guys that the league unknowingly thinks have "upside" like Carney.

All I know is that if they draft another small forward I'm gonna lose it


----------



## highlite15 (Dec 24, 2007)

haha i completely agree, no more "just ok" small forwards.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Carney finds himself OUT of the league in a year or 2. Hes just not that good.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

BEEZ said:


> I think Carney finds himself OUT of the league in a year or 2. Hes just not that good.


Its just typical of the sixers inability to evaluate skill and potential, and how it will translate to the pro game. Rodney Carney just "got by" in college on his pure athleticism. He was never a great scorer or defender. I just don't understand what they're thinking on draft days...

Good post, and I agree with you by the way about him not being that good. Out of the league, im not sure of but it looks likely the way he's headed.


----------

